# Anybody ever saw one of these before? (Collapsible plant stand)



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

My aunt sent me pictures of this, she says it's a plant holder of hers. I have not seen it in person, just wanted to share it with everyone as I think that it is fairly unique, at least I've never saw one (not that I'm an expert of any sort). I'm not sure if it's from a single piece but it would be very impressive. I assume that it's in the correct category of woodcarving?..


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like the X ray of my lower back. WAHHHHH!
Gotta be a carving.
Bill


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Obviously wood. Not sure how it's built. Interesting though.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw them in Jamacia. It was the base of a collapsible chair. Maybe of African origin? Carved from a single log.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I saw little versions of this, used as a stand for coral pieces. Carved from a single piece of wood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a good project for Roy Underhill to have on the Woodwright's Shoppe ;-)


----------

